# Nursery Before and After



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

So this was our latest project - the tiny 3rd bedroom. The main issue was the floor - it was in bad shape. The previous owner had tried to fix it with a bad sanding and staining job, but it was obvious that is wasn't suitable as a livable bedroom with rough, scratchy wood that was also splintering. Our choices were: having it professionally refinished ($$$), renting a big push sander and doing it ourselves ($$), or buying a hand-sander and doing it ourselves ($). Hubby was very confident he could do it himself, although he never refinished a hardwood floor. So we went with option #3. I was skeptical, as the hand sander wasn't very strong and he had to make several passes, but was pleasantly surprised with the results, which matches nicely with our other bedrooms. BTW, we found out that because of a chemical reaction, the vapors from the staining, when combined with an oven, produces a really strong propane-type smell. 



Sorry, these pics are not the best. The first two are from the day we toured the house with the realtor, the 3rd is after the floor was done but before the painting, then after the paint. I originally wanted a chair rail but decided against it considering how uneven the 100+yr old plaster walls were.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautiful results!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Wonderful! Looks great!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Kudos to DH's muscle strength & stamina! The floor looks fabulous. And the walls are like a little girl's dream room! The whole thing is just beautiful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's lovely, Angela!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Impressive husband and beautiful results!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Wow, what a good result of hard work!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Looks great, always so satisfying to do it yourself though it's tough going sometimes!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

wow...great before and after pics!! wonderful accomplishment for sure!!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks. Hope these inspire other do-it-yourselfers.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Looove it!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nice and I love your colors on the wall.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

looks great!! love the floor!
when are you due again??


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

My due date is Sept 25 but I have a scheduled c section for the 19th, due to the twins having to be a c section. Many drs don't do natural after a section to prevent lawsuits. It's been fun putting everything together, I'll have to post more pics after the room is put together.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome!!! ya, I had 2 scheduled c-sections myself... the 2nd one was a walk in the park!!
not much longer!!!


----------

